
Ask HN: A few seconds for this experiment in progress? (open-sourced when ended) - josephernest
Thanks in advance for your participation :)
======
andreareina
What is it? I don't like to click strange links to complete an unknown task
for an unknown purpose. I imagine I'm not alone in that.

------
josephernest
Here is the URL:
[http://170.130.142.17/testoctober2/](http://170.130.142.17/testoctober2/)

